# Bell & Ross BR 03-92 - some photos



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Bell & Ross BR 03-92 














































more pics here - **Bell & Ross BR 03-92 *


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice watch & LOVE the photos! I need to invest in a decent macro lens for my dslr! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## liquidgold (Jul 11, 2008)

I really love this watch! I had one for a while and sold it, but I think I'm going to have to get it back.


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

You make amazing photos LG!! You've really captured the perfection in the Bell&Ross case design and finish!! Awesome
|> |>


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

thoughs are some of the best photos i've seen!|>|>|>

can you let us know what type of camera and any other secrets?

thanks.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The 2nd photo from the top is stunning.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

TK-421 said:


> thoughs are some of the best photos i've seen!|>|>|>
> 
> can you let us know what type of camera and any other secrets?
> 
> thanks.


thanks! 
no secrets... Nikon D70, Sigma 17-70 macro, spacer rings, flash... 



walrusmonger said:


> The 2nd photo from the top is stunning.


thanks!


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice! Love the photos & thanks for sharing...


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Incredible pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Incredible pictures, thanks for sharing.


thank you!


----------



## Jack65 (Jan 28, 2010)

Man you really know how to take good pictures. Beautiful watch you got there.


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Love it!


----------

